

Bitcoins worth $9M buried in garbage dump - imx
http://money.cnn.com/2013/11/29/news/bitcoin-haul-landfill/index.html

======
ColinWright
Same story, different source, significant discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809065)
(theguardian.com)

Yet more sources, no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6814293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6814293)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815087)
(msn.co.nz)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6818746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6818746)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6822051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6822051)
(yahoo.com)

I expect we'll see this story picked up and reported over and over again. It's
about BitCoin, and everyone loves a good bit of _schadenfreude._

